
Q&A with Jack Dorsey - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/jack-dorsey-q-and-a/
======
koolba
I would have liked to see his opinion on the role of corporate entities in
censorship and civility. Past actions by twitter seems to give conflicting
answers as to what's acceptable, what's not, and what they actually care
about.

------
matmo
Better title: 6 generic questions answered by someone who should be answering
much more pressing questions

------
subie
Awful interview questions.

How about asking questions like: What sorts of speech will get me banned on
Twitter? Do you think you've done enough to turn Twitter around? Why is
Facebook so successful while Twitter looks to be in trouble?

I'm sure the interviewer knew of these topics but choose not to. For reasons I
can't speculate on.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "What sorts of speech will get me banned on Twitter? Do you think you've
done enough to turn Twitter around? Why is Facebook so successful while
Twitter looks to be in trouble?"

Those seem like pretty awful questions imo. He's not going to waste time
listing off things that will get you banned from Twitter. He'll tell you not
to violate TOS (in other words don't harass people). This should be common
sense. With your second question he's obviously not going to say no. He'll
give a standard PR reply. Same goes for the third. He's not going to talk up a
competitor.

~~~
subie
Surely these question are more relevant then "What would you tell your younger
self" \- "Don't eat ramen noodles and exercise". I think you're right he'll
just come back with standard PR replies but at least you're asking question
people want asked.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Don't get me wrong these definitely weren't great questions either. I'd rather
see something a little different though than the standard PR response we can
read on dozens of sites so at least it's different. It's also possible he
would only agree to the interview based on certain questions so we can't be
too tough on the interviewer.

------
FreedomToCreate
His answer to the last question is something I believe a lot of people in the
tech industry need to understand. Health is above all else. You can be the
most successful person in the world but put off taking care of yourself and
all that success can come to an abrupt end.

------
SonicSoul
has JD done any writing (books or posts) that would put him in a tech
visionary realm? If so I'd like to see it. Otherwise not sure why he's
answering these questions

~~~
_pius
_has JD done any writing (books or posts) that would put him in a tech
visionary realm?_

Building society-changing products and startups doesn't count anymore? Twitter
seems like a pretty big deal.

~~~
SonicSoul
right but the questions have nothing to do with those society-changing
products. it would be delightful if the question was "how are you going to
save Twitter", but nope, it's more of useless "how are you so great" and "what
will future be like"

------
mroll
> The minimization of atoms is something that I think we’ll see continue to
> see over the next ten years...

What does this even mean? You can't make atoms smaller than they are. Unless
he's talking about some abstract 'atom' which doesn't work since he just
throws out the word without clarifying. I don't think this is a common
metaphor.

~~~
arcticfox
Given the context of talking about AR, it's a bizarre way of saying that he
wants to have less physical products in the world. I am not a Jack Dorsey fan
and quotes like that just harden my assessment...

------
mildbow
Will Jack Dorsey and whoever interviewed him even remember this interview in 6
months? 2 years? 10 years?

What's the point of a Q&A that asks generic questions?

How about aiming for content that is insightful and valuable for 1+ years?
Surely themacro publishing tonnes of shallow content just dilutes the brand?
Then why bother?

Makes me miss the pg days.

------
svdb_
Soft ball with Jack Dorsey.

